# Project RATROD WINGBAR



## PINOYRODDER (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi fellow cabers ,i just wanna share my latest ratrod build....a wingbar


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! Looks awesome.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2015)

That gets my thumbs up.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2015)

That is an awesome build. Simple but beautiful. Love wingbars in any form. Well done sir.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 15, 2015)

That is cool!
Nice job!!!


----------



## PINOYRODDER (Jul 15, 2015)

thank you guys...thanks for your nice responses


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

triple digits


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 16, 2015)

Very nice build, clean and simple. Well done.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 21, 2015)

A very elegant ride-well executed!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 21, 2015)

It has a great "art deco" look to it. Reminds me of mid 30's sifi!


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 21, 2015)

Needs 'art deco' some kinda light besides that it's the bomb.


----------



## xplorUtah (Aug 7, 2015)

That is cool.


----------



## spoker (Aug 8, 2015)

very nice build...i would call it more to the custom side instead of rat,little 2 clean 4 a rat but thats just my humble opinion!!


----------

